# mobile intel graphics driver problems



## computre (Jan 9, 2010)

i wanted to update my graphics driver for my series 4 graphics driver so i downloaded the driver from the intel website, when i installed it i got a pop up window error and that said that * "An error occured while registering one or more components Setup will exit"* , then i went to the device manager window and i tried to rollback the driver but the window stopped responding and then i had to exit the window. Now i am stuck with no graphics driver for my laptop as the one i am trying to install isnt getting installed at all.. i even tried to install the old one i had but that doesnt seem to be working either.. i really need to know what to do now can some one please help


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/10/2010, 00:43:52
       Machine name: xxxx-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer           
       System Model: Aspire 5735                    
               BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 1976MB RAM
          Page File: 1798MB used, 2396MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: 
     Manufacturer: 
        Chip type: 
         DAC type: 
       Device Key: Enum\
   Display Memory: 
 Dedicated Memory: n/a
    Shared Memory: n/a
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
          Monitor: 
      Driver Name: 
   Driver Version:  ()
      DDI Version: 
   BGRA Supported: No
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-E025-7137AFC2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x0000
        Device ID: 0x0000
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Not Available
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_10250176&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5643 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/14/2008 06:40:08, 2152344 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5643 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/14/2008 06:40:08, 2152344 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Stereo Mix (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5643 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/14/2008 06:40:08, 2152344 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2936
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Launch Manager
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: DKbFltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: DKbFltr.sys, 11/3/2006 10:59:36, 21264 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 07:53:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 07:53:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 07:53:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 07:53:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0302
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 12:02:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/21/2008 07:53:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 07:53:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 9.9 GB
Total Space: 71.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600BEVT-22ZCT0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 20.3 GB
Total Space: 71.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600BEVT-22ZCT0 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT10N ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:09:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_07\3&11583659&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_07\3&11583659&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 18:21:18, 7062016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 18:21:26, 4499456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igkrng500.bin, 12/14/2009 18:19:04, 982224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igcompkrng500.bin, 12/14/2009 18:19:04, 439336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg500m.bin, 12/14/2009 18:19:04, 92292 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 12/14/2009 18:45:52, 48444 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 60015 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 60226 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg32.vp, 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 60254 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.vp, 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 1090 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.cpa, 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 1921265 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhcp32.dll, 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhsip32.dll, 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 208896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:47:48, 94720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:48:10, 56832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/17/2008 05:01:38, 256536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:48:26, 200704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:48:20, 119808 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:47:36, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:47:54, 130560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/17/2008 05:01:42, 150040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/17/2008 05:01:14, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:47:26, 9030656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/17/2008 05:01:36, 145944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:48:30, 260096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\TVWSetup.exe, 1.00.0001.0000 (English), 12/14/2009 18:35:34, 8198680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\gfxSrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:47:38, 119808 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 18:35:34, 3126808 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe.config, 12/14/2009 17:45:44, 151 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IGFXDEVLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 12/14/2009 17:47:38, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/17/2008 05:01:32, 174616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:48:26, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:48:30, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:00, 282624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:00, 279552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:02, 279552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:02, 283136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:04, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1527 (English), 7/11/2008 23:20:12, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:10, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:04, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:04, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:06, 282624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:06, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:08, 280576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:08, 280576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:02, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:08, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:08, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:10, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:10, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:10, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:14, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:14, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:12, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:12, 283136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:02, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:06, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 17:51:12, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ar-SA.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:16, 138088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.cs-CZ.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:16, 116944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.da-DK.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:18, 112445 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.de-DE.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:18, 120882 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.el-GR.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:20, 176490 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.es-ES.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:22, 121132 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.en-US.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:00, 108405 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fi-FI.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:22, 116868 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fr-FR.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:24, 118949 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.he-IL.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:24, 131904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.hu-HU.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:26, 117737 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.it-IT.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:26, 123747 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ja-JP.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:28, 134602 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ko-KR.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:30, 121451 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nb-NO.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:30, 113040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nl-NL.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:32, 117762 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pl-PL.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:32, 116629 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-BR.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:34, 118569 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-PT.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:34, 117229 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ru-RU.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:36, 163560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sk-SK.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:38, 116230 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sl-SI.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:38, 112529 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sv-SE.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:40, 117527 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.th-TH.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:40, 187765 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.tr-TR.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:42, 119326 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-CN.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:42, 101113 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-TW.resources, 12/14/2009 17:51:44, 102229 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 18:02:06, 6060032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 18:02:20, 4077568 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 18:12:00, 3896832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_40.dll, 9.24.0950.2656 (English), 12/14/2009 17:42:44, 452440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumdx32.dll, 8.15.0010.2021 (English), 12/14/2009 18:16:04, 550912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v2021.dll, 1.02.0001.0000 (English), 12/14/2009 18:29:06, 81920 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Series Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A40&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_07\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2946&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2942
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2942&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:42, 561152 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:52, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 15:16:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:52, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 15:16:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:12:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 10:13:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M/M-E Family 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 2929
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:28, 27112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M LPC Interface Controller - 2919
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2919&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 07:53:01, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_01761025&REV_93\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 12:02:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_E006105B&REV_01\4&B98534D&0&00E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 7.06.0000.0172 (English), 8/15/2008 08:07:08, 921600 bytes

     Name: Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8071 based Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_013F1025&REV_16\4&3FF0D13&0&00E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk60x86.sys, 10.55.0003.0003 (English), 2/21/2008 15:25:00, 299008 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
PDR MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PDM1Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0068
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,pdtsinfo.ax,1.00.0000.1926
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,PDRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
PDR Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,2.00.0000.2110
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PLAYMV),0x00200000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.4010
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,7.01.0000.0010
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,PDSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2923
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,PDDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.2607
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.0724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.3201
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
PDR Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,3.00.0000.0815
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink SAC Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.4305
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,mcmuxmpeg.ax,1.30.4178.0000
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PDAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.1318
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PDDVMrd.ax,2.01.0000.2211
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18322
PDR Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PDaudfx.ax,6.01.0000.0213
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18005
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
PDR SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDSShot.ax,1.00.0000.2617
Cyberlink Byte Counter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
CyberLink Editing Service 4.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,cledtkrn.dll,4.01.0000.2229
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
PDR MPEG-4 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PDM4Splt.ax,1.00.0000.4122
SlideShow,0x00200000,0,1,SlideShow.ax,
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
PDR TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PDTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
CyberLink Video Effect (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
muvee HXImage Filter,0x00200000,1,1,HXImageFilter.ax,4.00.0004.0000
CyberLink Audio Wizard (PMV),0x00200810,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1730
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDSnapShot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0008.4721
CyberLink Audio Wizard (PCM45),0x00200001,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1215
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
CyberLink Demultiplexer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5405
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0001.7527
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.3502
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00700000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.00.0000.2106
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.3201
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Demultiplexer(Scramble),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.6124
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.2026
PDR Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.4511
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,PDDitlYUY2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.0912
PDR DVSD Modifier,0x00200000,1,1,dvsdModifier.ax,1.00.0000.0930
PDR MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PDM2Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.5002
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,CLTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1726
CyberLink AudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDAudAna.dll,2.00.0000.1520
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3814
PDR Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PDDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5811
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,CLScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3202
CyberLink VAudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDVAudAna.dll,1.01.0000.0826
PDR MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDVidEnc.ax,6.03.0001.1919
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.1524
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18005
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,8.01.0000.0094
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR H.264/AVC Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,pd264dec.ax,1.07.0000.2029
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.03.0000.0084
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Frame Drop Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDFrameDrop.ax,1.00.0000.0713
CyberLink Tzan Filter (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLTzan.ax,3.00.0000.1514
PDR Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDAud.ax,6.01.0000.4420
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.01.0000.1608
PDR MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PDMpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.0725
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1611
CyberLink Audio Effect (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.5103
PDR M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PDM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink TS Filter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLTSFF.ax,1.00.0000.1726
PDR File Reader (Async),0x00200000,0,1,PDReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.01.0000.3220
CyberLink Transform Tee,0x00200000,1,1,PDTee.ax,3.00.0000.3130
PDR Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDump.ax,4.00.0000.6217
CyberLink DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDVDump.ax,2.01.0034.0028
PDR TimeStretch Filter(CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00700000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.4316
PDR Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
DivX MKV Demux,0x00200000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0000.0047
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18005
muvee Video Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvvanalyse.ax,4.00.0004.0000
muvee Music Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvmanalyse.ax,4.00.0004.0000
CyberLink Real File writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDRMFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.3307
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0411
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
PDR Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PDAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1413
CyberLink VidAna Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDVidAna.dll,1.00.0000.0412
BRCM HD Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,2,bcmDFilter.dll,1.01.0000.1507
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200800,1,1,Claud.ax,6.01.0008.5127
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1815
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0068
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Cyberlink DV Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0426
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (cURL),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(MultiLib).ax,1.01.0000.3105
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLAud61.ax,6.01.0008.4915
PDR WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PDWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.6518
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,PDAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.4924
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.2207
CyberLink MPEGV Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,PDH264FrameParser.ax,1.00.0000.0226
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.3419
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1928
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0068
CL_EVRWindow,0x00200000,0,0,CLEvr.dll,1.00.0000.1717
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
PDR MPEG1/2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PDVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4126
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x00600000,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,PDDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLQTSrc.ax,2.00.0000.0901
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PLAYMV),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.8712
CyberLink HDV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PDhdvsrc.ax,1.00.0000.0116
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
Cyberlink SubTitle (PMV),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.4716
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
CyberLink Stamp Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PDStampEffect.ax,1.00.0000.1312
CyberLink QuickTime writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDQTFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.3419
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
PDR MPEG-4 Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,PDM4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.2626
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.8.5 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.8.5 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Stereo Mix (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.3916
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PLAYMV),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.4309
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
```
that is my DxDiag


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if this driver will install:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...0832&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 5735&OS=V10&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_7


----------

